# Itchy dogs



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Both dogs have been itching more than usual and even nibble once in a while too. I have checked and rechecked for fleas like crazy with a flea comb and with my hands but have not found a single flea or any sign of them. And neither of my cats are itchy, so thats what makes me also rule out fleas. Is it the time of the year with fall getting colder, could it be causing drier skin? I give rotations of coconut oil and fish oil to Ruby once a day, and puppy Oscar gets one tiny drop of fish oil from Rubys capsule (since he's new to raw I don't want to give him too much fish oil). What else can I do?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think it's the time of the year. Even Abbie is itching and has a red belly, but no fleas. I just try to keep them moisturized by spraying with emu oil, which conditions but also naturally kills any bacteria.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Where do you buy your emu oil meggels?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This is the one I use and love

All Natural KENIC Emu Oil Pet Spray Ultra Moisturizing

They make great products for dogs.

I get it at my friends store, I've never seen it locally besides his place, but there's the link where you can buy it, and I'm sure amazon has it too.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

^ I use that spray too along with the skin cream during winter months since Uno always gets a a bit of dandruff and starts itching. Plus salmon oil goes a long way. 
I get it from this site
Kalaya Emu Oil Spray

Kalaya Emu Oil Skin Cream


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine get itchy too when it gets really dry out, i feed coconut oil and that usually does the trick- I just today tried putting warm water into a spray and put just a bit of coconut oil in there and shook it to disperse evenly. Then I sprayed it on the coat and it was super shiny, soft and moisturizing. They haven't itched at all today since.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought Tropiclean medicated shampoo with tea tree and oatmeal, since it helps with dandruff too, which the puppy has been having. I now need to locate the emu oil spray. 

Especially sucks for Ruby, because the puppy keeps biting her tail, so she has a couple little nibble marks that she went leave alone. I was cleaning it with colloidal silver and coconut oil as a salve, but it's not enough. I'm gunna have to up it up to polysporin to help soothe it and help it to heal faster because the natural stuff just isn't doing the trick sadly :/


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Please be careful with Tea tree products, it can irritate the skin.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Tropiclean is a very gentle shampoo brand. The tea tree is the last ingredient, there isn't much at all in the shampoo.


----------

